# Bloop Bloop ... Boof!



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

If you want some good references or a good read on popper action, April edition of Modern Fishing has some ripping articles. There is estuary, blue water and inshore articles with gear setup references.

I think this edition is worth keeping as a reference guide for those who are keen to learn about using poppers / surface action or just reading the stories.

Then add this to Tryhards tips http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5297 you get a nice reference on using poppers.

Victor


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Victor. Only the other day I somehow ended up in a local tackle shop asking about lures for bream. I must have shown how green I was because when I asked the guy if a popper was the way to go he suggested I wait a while till I know more about the basics. 

Maybe when I grow up!!! :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Victor , thanks for the heads up on the mag, bought one today and have just been reading it , what a big popper you get with it , i think i might try it on some kings, will be a change to have a lure i can cast with an abu baitcaster


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Have to agree 100% with Kim, the only way to learn is to go out and try. After a few casts to start understanding what bloop bloop is all about and how easy it is.

Using poppers is very easy it is the mind that thinks they are hard because many people (including myself) are used to fishing below the surface and not on top.

Given them ago!

If you want to read more: http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/topwaters.shtml
Video clip: http://hobbies.expertvillage.com/videos ... oppers.htm

Victor


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Kim.......will act on that. Must admit that half the reason I didn't buy was with then was $. Will be going OS in a couple of weeks so hope to pick lures up MUCH cheaper then.

Victor, again thanks for more info.....will be buying that magazine today!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: Kim you little champion "tell that snooty sales assistant to go to hell " love it, ears pinned back and go for him HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol: , lots of fire there , ha haha , i would love to be standing near you when a 'little snooty ' sales assistant said something like that to you , :lol: :lol: would not be able to contain the laughter, would absolutely piss myself ha ha ha :lol: :lol: , you really do play off the front foot, ha ha ha , great , absolutely great


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Picked up the Mag today, great article, anything by Starlo is pretty good! Free popper is a massive one! will keep it in my bag of tricks, no idea when it will come out though!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> Thanks Kim.......will act on that. Must admit that half the reason I didn't buy was with then was $. Will be going OS in a couple of weeks so hope to pick lures up MUCH cheaper then.
> 
> Victor, again thanks for more info.....will be buying that magazine today!!


Mark, you'll have trouble buying bream sized poppers (less than 50mm) outside of Japan


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Victor- Victor you legend , those vids are great.

PS , notice how the pro in the vids uses a left hand wind bait caster.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

For those like myself who need all the help they can get with the bream and bass lure caper I suggest having a flick through Tournament Angler guide 07.

I was in a local newsagency and happened upon this mag. I thought it was just a tournament mag with results and interviews with teams etc. Id normally overlook these mags and go straight to modern fishing (incidently the giant popper made me buy this months edition) however the site of the two massive Bream on the cover aroused my curiosity.

Check it out - it has drawings and in depth explanations of the techniques for Sps, HBs divers and Top water lures utilised during the bream or bass rounds. One of the most helpful and informative sources of information i've discovered as a relative novice to bream luring. I'll let the mag make your decision though however i really recommend checking it out.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Those videos do give you another persective on how to use and rig surface lures.

The "Frog" clip ( http://hobbies.expertvillage.com/videos ... -frogs.htm ) was interesting in the fact of tying the braid directly to the lure so it helps to cut small branches around snags. I always tie a leader with the expectation of losing one every now and then. Now the decision is will I or not ... hmmm.

Victor


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A nice couple of stonkers!!
Might have to get myself a copy of that mag!


----------

